# Lost my last deer property NEED HELP PLEASE



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

hey guys I know this is a long shot but my father and I just lost our last deer hunting spot today (2 weeks before season). The landowner traded hunting rights for a free roof to 10 Amish guys so needless to say that property will never be the same. I spent the day driving around talking with farmers with no success. If anyone knows of landowners in ne ohio that might give permission please send me a pm. Thanks in advance an happy hunting!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## toothypike (Mar 27, 2009)

pm sent about land


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I feel your pain...I got exclusive access to 80 acres in Noble County two years ago...they just sold the place a couple of weeks ago :crying:


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

This is the second time. I lost a lease last year on the first week of sept. I am having terrible luck 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

That's horrible. Hope you find a place. 

I'm in NE Ohio also and have been looking for a place with no luck. Used to have a place in Ashtabula County but the old-timer who owned it died and it sold.

If anyone knows of any places around Geauga County please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

These places are public hunting but all around la due are open and burton area welsh field auburn lot of land worth looking into, just have to hike way in to get a area nobody wants to go in. Some areas do get some pressure .. Just a idea for ya.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Go to brush crrek. It is a little hilly but they have some deer. Gets a little crazy opening day of gun!!

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bwrpwr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

lil goose said:


> Go to brush crrek. It is a little hilly but they have some deer. Gets a little crazy opening day of gun!!
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If you really get short on getting a place I can take you to brush creek and show you around, I live less than a few miles from it and know it very well. I rarely hunt it but know some damn good spots out there. I hate seeing someone lose their spot to anyone, had it happen to many times myself.


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

Kinda stealing the thread here but is brush creek an ohio gameland? Public?


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

rockriv said:


> Kinda stealing the thread here but is brush creek an ohio gameland? Public?


Yes, Jefferson County


----------

